# Red Jet 5



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

Do anyone know when Red Jet 5 will arrive in southampton.
Red Funnel claims end of may, but i have heard the first week in June.
But i has not seen any sign of her yet.
Also who will be doing the upgrade on Red Jet 5. Husband Shipyard?.(Jester)


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

Red Jet 5 is due to arrive in Southampton on or around the 11th June onboard CEC Meadow to berth on berth 39, then is is being taken to Portsmouth for a refit.


----------



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

*red jet 5*



Stevie B said:


> Red Jet 5 is due to arrive in Southampton on or around the 11th June onboard CEC Meadow to berth on berth 39, then is is being taken to Portsmouth for a refit.


thank you for your reply, so much for end of may!.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I posted three of pictures of Red Jet 5 in the "Photos" a couple of days ago.
Of her arrival, under tow, in Portsmouth on the 12/06/09.Still in her old livery.
Dickyboy.


----------



## cutmedown (Jun 17, 2009)

Any updates on RJ5?

FYI, this http://www.theeleutheran.com/index.php?news=19 is the Red Jet 5.

Nice how they have admitted it has a decent life for 10 years and because of its frequent use they decided to replace it.

We love you Red Funnel


----------



## adamello (Jun 15, 2009)

but redfunnel do maintain well 
plus full refurb, i dont think a bit of metal will only have a 10 year lifespan... look at wightlinks C class boats

in other news.. Jet 5 is now afloat in portsmouth in Red livery


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

Steel yes, a lot more than 10 years but Ali bit of a different story, the Wightlink Lady Patrica and Pam, the Ali on those was/is very bad.


----------



## cutmedown (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eBGMNMkCt4


----------



## cutmedown (Jun 17, 2009)

Took these on way home the other day, via Iphone so not fantastic quality;

http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/1633/jet51.jpg

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1086/jet52.jpg

Hope they are ok.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Taken yesterday after rehearsing tying up at Red Jet terminal between normal services.

David


----------



## George.GM (Feb 8, 2006)

*Red Jet*

David
Shoelaces are tied up.
Ships are secured.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

George.GM said:


> David
> Shoelaces are tied up.
> Ships are secured.


Just testing B\) In actual fact, she did not throw a line or secure herself alongside. So neither is right. And by the way, despite my dislike of calling ships boats Red Jet 5 cannot be regarded as a ship. So deuce perhaps? [=P] 

David


----------



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

*red jet 5*

i see red jet 5 have now entered service today.
i have seen there are seats on the upper deck in the open, do this mean red funnel will allow passenger to sit there?.
it will be intresting as i would not mind sitting there!.
i wonder now if red funnel will up grade red jet 3.


----------



## cutmedown (Jun 17, 2009)

No, no upper deck seating. thats just from its previous life.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

not sure if anybody posted this yet so i apologise if it has. Just looking through the net and found an article on shearwater3 from jan 2008 take a look at her what a waste. 
http://www.classicfastferries.com/archivesjan08.html


----------



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

i have seen this picture before but i did not know that the other shearwater had been destroy in the tsunami 2004. it is sad to see that nearly all the old red funnel vessels are gone. cowes castle,norris castle are now on there way to be scrapped so that leaves the remaining castle class osbourne castle still working in canada.
i had been told that (sis)netley castle is being sold.


----------

